
Ask HN: Workflow / tools you use to manage multiple windows/monitors on macOS? - TimTheTinker
What workflow and&#x2F;or tools do you use to manage multiple windows on multiple monitors in macOS?
======
webology
I'm a fan of [http://www.hammerspoon.org/](http://www.hammerspoon.org/) which
allowed me to stop using several macOS window manager-like apps like SizeUp,
Divvy, etc.

My config is on github and it's really specific to how I work at work vs at
home which includes customizing the grid size based on the size and number of
displays I'm using.
[https://github.com/jefftriplett/dotfiles/blob/master/home/.h...](https://github.com/jefftriplett/dotfiles/blob/master/home/.hammerspoon/init.lua)

------
johncoltrane
I've been using
[https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate) for the
last five or six years. Before that I used a bunch of Applescript scripts
triggered via Quicksilver.

Here is my very simple config: [http://ix.io/zE4](http://ix.io/zE4)

